
Starship: Service to Earth Orbit, the Moon, Mars and Beyond - mhandley
https://www.spacex.com/starship
======
PaulHoule
Disappointingly thin.

I would like to see what a moon mission looks like, that is, how many launches
to carry fuel to tank the final rocket up.

Somebody told me it would take 12 launches to deliver 100 tons on the moon,
which is a lot of payload, but it is also a lot of launches.

I'd like to see the real mission plans and see if they could be improved with
lunar or asteroidal O2.

